# Baby 'Lo video



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Me and my sister started to wonder through my old folders of puppy stuff, and we stumbled onto some videos of our pups at about two months. They were so cute! ^_^

This is a battle between 'Lo and my sisters chi, Freddy.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MyVFOG8k3zc

This is a play time between 'Lo, Fred, and the last puppy in 'Lo's litter Onyx. His mum had to pick him up a week late.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VIi9IwdJLTk 'Lo leaves the video at about 25 seconds sadly, my sister had control of camera lol.


----------



## Kel (Feb 1, 2011)

Cute! I hardly remember that baby puppy stage. I think I was too sleep exhausted. I should have taken more videos and pictures.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

So cute when they're tiny!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

AWWWWWW!!!!!!!
SOOOO CUTE!!!!!!
I didn't take any vids or many pics when we first got lady...not that we had her at 8 weeks...we didn't get her till 13 weeks...just her and her brother were left.

'Lo looks so much like herslef!! so cute!


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks all. 

Amanda, what did you think she'd look like? lol.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Gosh thought Id posted yesterday but its obviously floating in cyber space, they look lovely and having great fun it kinda makes you broody x


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Yah, it really does Karen lol. I want another pup. =(


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Enneirda. said:


> Thanks all.
> 
> Amanda, what did you think she'd look like? lol.


LOL, well lots of dogs loose that puppy face, she looks just like a bigger version of her mini puppy self


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Oh, ok then.  I agree!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

LOL!


----------

